# [2011] Has anyone worked with HP Consultants or Resort TIme Unlimited?



## AcePureSD

I got a call last Saturday (12/17) from a company that said they would help me out of my timeshare.  I was visited today by a Jean Hamilton, Regional Manager & Solutions Specialist, from HP Consultants.  She said that her company could "liquidate" my two timeshares.  I had two options - one being joining their RTU group on the Gold Level for $11,995 (after I signed over my two timehares to them). 

Anyway - just checking to see if anyone else has been contacted or worked with this company.


----------



## Karen G

AcePureSD said:


> I had two options - one being joining their RTU group on the Gold Level for $11,995 (after I signed over my two timehares to them).


What is your second option?  You do have a third option that you should consider. Don't pay them anything.   

I know nothing of this company, but paying about $12,000 sounds way out of line for anything to do with a timeshare these days.


----------



## theo

*Color me dubious...*



AcePureSD said:


> I got a call last Saturday (12/17) from a company that said they would *help me out of* my timeshare.  I was visited today by a Jean Hamilton, Regional Manager & Solutions Specialist, from HP Consultants.  She said that her company could "liquidate" my two timeshares.  I had two options - one being joining their RTU group on the Gold Level for $11,995 (after I signed over my two timehares to them).



In the spirit of the Christmas season, I'll assume that you are not just a shill / first time poster attempting to gain publicity and exposure (and Google search candidacy) for your own (heretofore completely unknown) company by naming and then coyly posting a "question" here about it... 

*No one* who cold-calls you "out of the blue" is legitimate and the *only* thing these parasites are going to "*help you out of*" is a chunk of your savings. I sincerely hope that that you are not even *considering* spending $12k to get out of a timeshare ownership.  That's absurd, at best --- larceny, at worst.   

You don't describe the available "option 2", but Karen's suggested "option 3" is almost certainly best --- 
pay these parasites *NOTHING*!


----------



## AcePureSD

Hi Karen,

Thank you for your being frank.  I would be skeptical also, having been burned for $695 a few years ago by a timehsare "listing" agency.

I have already checked out HP Consultants and RTU and found little if no (RTU) information, feedback, reviews, etc.

You are right about the third option of not giving them anything, which is exactly what I am leaning towards.

It truly sucks that there are people out there that look to take advantage of those who have already been taken advantage of (defined screwed).

I'll post information about my next encounter, which I am gathering more ammunition for - this forum being part of that cache.

Thank you for your response.

Stephen from San Diego Ca (Rancho Bernardo)


----------



## theo

*Proceed with caution...*



AcePureSD said:


> <snip>... having been burned for $695 a few years ago by a timehsare "listing" agency. <snip> ...there are people out there that look to take advantage of those who have already been taken advantage of..)



No disrespect or offense intended, but the odds are very good that your prior unfortunate "upfront fee" experience earned you a place on someone's "sucker list" -- which may be exactly how you came to now be contacted "out of the blue". Such "sucker lists" (along with detailed "communication scripts") have been discovered and seized during raids of the offices of assorted upfront fee scammers in Florida, for example.

Parasites of that slimy ilk (understandably) move around from one scam company to another and often take client / sucker list info with them. In other instances, it's actually most or all of the very same people from the "old" outfit, now merely sporting a brand new name and a clean slate. The fact that you can find no information at all about either HP Consultants or Resort Time Unlimited certainly makes me suspicious. Presumably, "sucker lists" also get sold and thereby circulated even further within those murky circles... 

In any event, it's good that you're apparently adopting the wise approach of "once burned, twice shy".

P.S. My initial impression from your "first time post" was that you were likely a "shill" for one or the other (or both) of the companies you named. Please accept my apology if I was mistaken in that initial suspicion.


----------



## AcePureSD

Hi Theo,

Please understand - no offense was taken.  As I stated, your response is refreshing and understandable.  I take it many of us have been burned by the scammers out there.

I have done more due diligence and am finding NOTHING on the web about HP Consultants or RTU.  

Jean Hamilton, the person who came to my house, stated in an email that the firm is rated A by the BBB in San Diego - WRONG!!! - I checked the BBB SD website and they have an F rating!!!

I would truly love to get out of my Montecristo Estates timeshare.  I paid $40,000 for the first 2 weeks of October in the odd years and would be willing to sell for $5 - yep FIVE BUCKS!!!

Thanks, again, for your responses.


----------



## Karen G

AcePureSD said:


> would be willing to sell for $5 - yep FIVE BUCKS!!!


You can post in the Bargain Deals forum if you truly want to give it away.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Good for you!  I am glad you are telling this company to pound sand.  It's annoying to get calls from companies that you never contacted.  All of these are scams.


----------



## freddie01

*Please note that freddie is a shill - he register from his work email - hpconsultants.com - DeniseM*

----------------------------------------

I read the harsh words regarding this HP Consultants you wrote.  I went to the BBB to check on the assault you were putting on them only to find out they did and do have a "A" rating! What is this nonsense you wrote about?  Its a little scary to read what you people write!  You sit back and butcher companies without having the correct information, that's is not right.  Can you imagine if someone like you sat in a forum like this and ridiculed you and your company when you knew it was wrong?  I'm all for the protection of consumer rights, and I believe forums like this are good when used properly, but when you see people calling other people parasites,  Parasites of that slimy ilk, without even looking into the company, that's just pure laziness and meanness!

I have seen the BBB  rate a lot of great companies poorly and a lot of poor companies great.  What really matters is how does the company perform?  Are you sitting face to face with them or is it a call center trying to get you to pay money over the phone without the willingness of writing you a guarantee or at least giving you the opportunity to go to their office and ask for referrals or references? These are questions you should be asking yourself and advise you should be sharing. I guess I just hate to see such quick judgment on any companies without any background knowledge.  I own a small company and I know that it was very difficult getting it started, not to mention how hard it is to keep running!  You do your very best to give the best services and work long hours to make it your own.  It would be great to open a new business and be able to show you've been open for 10 years, but it just doesn't work that way.  Its especially hard when people are getting poor advise from uneducated bloggers beating up your business without any real knowledge and you can't do anything about it!.  

It really looked like Ace was trying to get some real answer's and help and all he got was someone who has absolutely no clue or knowledge about the situation, providing nothing but worthless advise.  Here is an idea for Theo, just stay out of the conversation if you do not really know what your talking about.  It's OK not to know about somethings Theo, you do not always need to spout off just to get some air time.  You certainly come across as that type of blogger.  This is just my humble opinion.  Good luck Ace, I hope you have success getting rid of that well thought out investment!


----------



## theo

*"First Time Freddie" graces us with alleged wisdom...*

Sorry Freddie, but to paraphrase William Shakespeare, "Methinks thou dost protest (..._*way*_) too much".  

It seems to me that the OP Ace, who has reported on a direct, first hand, personal encounter with a heretofore completely unknown entity truly has *all* of the credibility possible or necessary here. 
You however, not so much.....to say the very least.  

Your unconvincing attempt to distract from the real facts, by conducting a feeble ad hominem attack on someone else, doesn't alter the real facts one bit. Don't like my input? Ignore it or disprove it --- pick one. As far as I'm concerned, a scammer exposed is just another scammer exposed. No apologies. Period, amen.

'Bye bye, Freddie....


----------



## mrpickle

*Hey Freddie is right!*

The BBB rating is A-  
Although the business only got it's rating on Dec 31 2011 
 

It will take some time to get all the way down to an F!

http://www.bbb.org/sandiego/busines.../hp-consultants-llc-in-carlsbad-ca-172001694/


----------



## DeniseM

Freddie, the genius, registered for TUG with his work email:

*"XXXX"@hpconsultants.com*

:rofl: 

Buh Bye Freddie!


----------



## spencersmama

Very timely!  I just heard on the news this morning a woman was convicted of fraud.  She would cold call timeshare owners promising to sell their timeshares for a small "refundable" upfront fee.  She didn't sell the timeshares or refund the money, but managed to scam thousands of people out of over 30 MILLION DOLLARS over the last 3 or 4 years!!!!  So sad that people take advantage of others like this.  If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is!  Don't throw good money after bad.


----------



## AcePureSD

*Sorry I haven't been back*

Hi everyone,

WOW - glad to read all the supportive responses - EXCEPT FREDDIE you scammer!

I hope everyone is well - EXCEPT FREDDIE 

_part of this post deleted--no advertising allowed within this forum_

I just went there this past October with 4 friends and we had a wonderful time.

.

Thanks,
Ace


----------



## presley

A 3 bedroom 2 week unit just went for $99.00 on Ebay.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...w3Vx1g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_6486wt_1139


----------



## Flyguy1950

*Freddie "EXPOSED"*

It is amazing how quickly a scammer/shill and most likely a principal in HPConsultants can be exposed byTug BBS contributors. Even though he has no moral compass at least he has an A- rating to take with him-small comfort.

Bruce


----------



## theo

*Maybe not, by now..*



Flyguy1950 said:


> It is amazing how quickly a scammer/shill and most likely a principal in HPConsultants can be exposed byTug BBS contributors. Even though he has no moral compass at least he has an A- rating to take with him-small comfort.



"Forgettable Freddie" made his oh-so-brief appearance here nearly four months ago now (when his "operation" was likely quite new), so he may have had enough time since then to run his BBB rating downward considerably. Then again, he's not worth even the 30 seconds it would take to check...


----------



## AGE

Hi there, just saw this posting and I would like to say that I actually used HP Consultants, they helped me with my timeshare situation as promised. I started the process with them Apr 2011 and they completed their part of the contract.


----------



## DeniseM

AGE said:


> Hi there, just saw this posting



No you didn't - this post is 6 mos. old - you had to search for it so you could post this very unlikely "endorsement."


----------



## timeos2

And I just found the slice of toast I accidentally burned last Thanksgiving and now its perfect & still warm!

Hey, its more likely than anyone having a good experience with one if these groups!


----------



## RX8

Legit companies don't need their employees to deceive readers by posing as customers or third parties.  We already know that has happened with Freddie01.


----------



## theo

*More nonsense. Is Freddie BACK, reincarnated and renamed?...*



AGE said:


> Hi there, just saw this posting and I would like to say that I actually used HP Consultants, they helped me with my timeshare situation as promised. I started the process with them Apr 2011 and they completed their part of the contract.



Please don't insult our intelligence...

First time guest posters appearing on TUG out of a clear blue sky to suddenly sing enthusiastic and unsolicited praises and tell vague, unsubstantiated "success stories" about an obscure entity, heretofore completely unknown to thousands of experienced timeshare owners here, *just ain't credible*. Sorry.

If you are just another HP Consultants employee / shill, I hope that you're smarter than "Freddie" was and have at least registered here with an IP address other than that of HP Consultants' own office. If you're going to pretend to be someone else, it would be better to not use your company email address...


----------



## LightofTruth

*Jean Hamilton & HP Consultants are SCAMMERS!*

My ailing mother who is not of sound mind consulted with Jean Hamilton of HP Consultants.  She wanted to get rid of her timeshare.  I found Jean  slinking around my mother's condo and asked her to leave and to not contact my mother again.  It turns out, that my mother paid this woman at least $12,000 on her credit card for what is described as an upgrade to a gold account.  My mother paid around $15,000 for her timeshare in 2004 and has never used it.  Now, she is out additional $$ and has just about run out of her life savings.  She does not know what she will do and is not sick enough for the state to intervene.  Jean Hamilton is a heartless and evil woman who preys on older victims, gets them to sign agreements that she fraudulently misrepresents and scams them out of their money.  AVOID JEAN HAMILTON AND HP CONSULTANTS AT ALL COSTS.  We are looking into legal options and would like to hear from anyone who has had similar experiences with this woman and her group.  Thanks!


----------



## theo

*No surprise, but counter-action MAY be possible...*



LightofTruth said:


> My ailing mother who is not of sound mind consulted with Jean Hamilton of HP Consultants.  She wanted to get rid of her timeshare.  I found Jean  slinking around my mother's condo and asked her to leave and to not contact my mother again.  It turns out, that my mother paid this woman at least $12,000 on her credit card for what is described as an upgrade to a gold account.  My mother paid around $15,000 for her timeshare in 2004 and has never used it.  Now, she is out additional $$ and has just about run out of her life savings.  She does not know what she will do and is not sick enough for the state to intervene.  Jean Hamilton is a heartless and evil woman who preys on older victims, gets them to sign agreements that she fraudulently misrepresents and scams them out of their money.  AVOID JEAN HAMILTON AND HP CONSULTANTS AT ALL COSTS.  We are looking into legal options and would like to hear from anyone who has had similar experiences with this woman and her group.  Thanks!



Although it *may* not prove to be productive, I would also suggest making the effort to personally contact the local Police Department and ask to arrange to meet and speak with a detective who works fraud cases. 

It is relatively rare for these types of parasitic scammers to actually have and show a discernible face and have a known physical location. The fact that this one apparently does may very well be worth trying to parlay into some investigative (and hopefully prosecutorial) effort by the appropriate authorities. 
You can't / won't know however without some effort on your part to have a direct conversation with a detective of the Police Department of jurisdiction (i.e., wherever it is that your mother lives).

You are wise to seek to have the transactions voided and seek to obtain full refunds through the (...lengthy and expensive) legal process if your mother is not of sound mind, but I would still recommend also turning the heat up with (...very direct and free) Police involvement, if you can succeed in enlisting same. 

Good luck. Please feel free to let us know if / how your efforts yield results.


----------



## Aleca

*My mother has an appointment today with this Jean Hamilton*



LightofTruth said:


> My ailing mother who is not of sound mind consulted with Jean Hamilton of HP Consultants.  She wanted to get rid of her timeshare.  I found Jean  slinking around my mother's condo and asked her to leave and to not contact my mother again.  It turns out, that my mother paid this woman at least $12,000 on her credit card for what is described as an upgrade to a gold account.  My mother paid around $15,000 for her timeshare in 2004 and has never used it.  Now, she is out additional $$ and has just about run out of her life savings.  She does not know what she will do and is not sick enough for the state to intervene.  Jean Hamilton is a heartless and evil woman who preys on older victims, gets them to sign agreements that she fraudulently misrepresents and scams them out of their money.  AVOID JEAN HAMILTON AND HP CONSULTANTS AT ALL COSTS.  We are looking into legal options and would like to hear from anyone who has had similar experiences with this woman and her group.  Thanks!



Thank you for posting this , My mother had an appointment today with this Jean Hamilton. She met with her on Saturday, and was going to meet with her today. After reading this, while doing some research about this HP Consultant Inc. Group, I called her to have her cancel her meeting. This confirms what I told her, "Like they say, if it sounds to good to be true, it probably is."

Again thank you.


----------



## presley

I just bought from them on Ebay.  I have my deed and I was told that it went to the transfer department earlier this week.  I guess as with most PCC companies, sellers get screwed and buyers often make out okay.

Just did an internet search for Jean Hamilton and found this.

New ARDA Consumer Advisory Warning for Vacation Services International, Point Rental Liquidators, and HP Consultants
05/11/20123 Comments

Consumer Advisory Alert May 10, 2012

Based on communications with numerous timeshare owners, ARDA cautions consumers on a new scam targeting timeshare owners.

It begins with the timeshare owner receiving a phone call inviting them to attend an "industry" update at a local location—often a Perkins restaurant. The person is met by a representative of Vacation Services International (VSI) who tells the timeshare owner that ARDA has enlisted VSI to assist timeshare owners who have complaints with one or more of the industry exchange companies. While the story varies slightly from owner to owner, VSI will usually offer help or provide "a way out" of timeshare ownership for a fee. The sales pitch at one Wisconsin location was made by an individual claiming to be B.J. Cooke.

At the in-person presentation, the following offers have been made to timeshare owners: 

•An offer to allow owners to convert their timeshare for "points" that can be converted into exchange opportunities or even cash. The company that would perform this service is Point Rental Liquidators. 

•An offer to purchase a timeshare at Sunset Harbor—a timeshare resort located on Lake Conroe in Texas. An offer was also made to purchase a timeshare in the Fisherman’s Cove Resort, which has yet to be built. 

Another timeshare owner attended a sales presentation made by Jean Hamilton of HP Consultants. Hamilton claimed that she works with ARDA as a consultant to "help solve the industry-wide overbooking problem." HP Consultants offered to buy his timeshare and then sell him an $11,995 membership in a club that would give him, his family, and his friends the unlimited use of timeshares forever. Again, ARDA has nothing to do with this company or this salesperson and questions the legitimacy of this offer based on the alleged representations made during the sales presentation.

http://vacation-times.org/1/category/hp consultants/1.html


----------



## Rent_Share

So they are taking their timeshares in exchange for a 12,000 purchase of a worthless travel club, not a liquidation group.


----------



## theo

*For what it's worth...*



presley said:


> <snip> Just did an internet search for Jean Hamilton and found this.
> 
> New ARDA Consumer Advisory Warning for Vacation Services International, Point Rental Liquidators, and HP Consultants
> 05/11/20123 Comments
> 
> Consumer Advisory Alert May 10, 2012
> 
> Based on communications with numerous timeshare owners, ARDA cautions consumers on a new scam targeting timeshare owners.
> 
> It begins with the timeshare owner receiving a phone call inviting them to attend an "industry" update at a local location—often a Perkins restaurant. The person is met by a representative of Vacation Services International (VSI) who tells the timeshare owner that ARDA has enlisted VSI to assist timeshare owners who have complaints with one or more of the industry exchange companies. While the story varies slightly from owner to owner, VSI will usually offer help or provide "a way out" of timeshare ownership for a fee. The sales pitch at one Wisconsin location was made by an individual claiming to be B.J. Cooke.
> 
> At the in-person presentation, the following offers have been made to timeshare owners:
> 
> •An offer to allow owners to convert their timeshare for "points" that can be converted into exchange opportunities or even cash. The company that would perform this service is Point Rental Liquidators.
> 
> •An offer to purchase a timeshare at Sunset Harbor—a timeshare resort located on Lake Conroe in Texas. An offer was also made to purchase a timeshare in the Fisherman’s Cove Resort, which has yet to be built.
> 
> Another timeshare owner attended a sales presentation made by Jean Hamilton of HP Consultants. Hamilton claimed that she works with ARDA as a consultant to "help solve the industry-wide overbooking problem." HP Consultants offered to buy his timeshare and then sell him an $11,995 membership in a club that would give him, his family, and his friends the unlimited use of timeshares forever. Again, ARDA has nothing to do with this company or this salesperson and questions the legitimacy of this offer based on the alleged representations made during the sales presentation.
> 
> http://vacation-times.org/1/category/hp consultants/1.html



There is enough first hand input and experience with Jean Hamiliton and / or HP Consultants reported right here in this very thread in the past to know enough to avoid her / them like a communicable disease...


----------



## cwsykes

*HP Consultants / Resort Time Unlimited*

Problem # 1.  Jean Hamilton, who represents HP Consultants visited my home on April 22, 2013 to discuss purchasing our time share.  We arranged a 10am appointment but, she arrived at 9:30am and did not leave our home until 8:15pm that evening.  Determined to close the sale after me repeatedly telling her that I'm a travel agent and have no need to invest in another travel service.  She wanted to know how much I made and insisted that by joining ResortTime Unlimited.com I would be able to make real commissions instead of what I'm currently earning through my travel site. I asked how?  She suggested opening a merchant account with a bank to charge my clients directly through the account. That would mean charging them more than they would currently pay on my travel site.  I wanted to look at the travel site, but she said that she could show me on paper, as it takes 5-7 business days to activate the account.  In reality, she could have shown me her membership site on my computer, but if she had done that, I would have known that it's a site for time share owners, which she knew I had no interest in investing in or paying an annual fee on top of a start up fee.  I should have been more persistent and seen through her lies. I have a BA with a minor in marketing and I was completely duped.  Imagine the people who are taken advantage of with no recourse.  This has to change.

As the day progressed, Jean insisted that I'd be on my way to making real money and went over the purchase fees - $22,495 for the purchase price less $16,000 trade in allowance discount. totalling $6,495 in the net purchase price.  I repeatedly said that I couldn't afford to purchase a membership at this time.  My husband, who was listening to Jean's sales pitch for a period of time in another room before he left the house, clearly stated that if we sold our time share we would need to see a cash profit, as we are not in a position to buy anything at this time and warned me not to sign anything.  We did not have a single credit card that we could charge that amount to and that was the end of it.  She wouldn't leave.   I clearly explained that we were in the middle of qualifying to refinance our home and I'm in the currently cancelling all unnecessary credit cards.  She also knew that we didn't have any heating or air at the time and we needed a new HVAC system and new windows, as well as many other household repairs, well before joining an exclusive destination club.  I pointed out the water stains on our ceiling from a leaky roof.  She also knew that I just returned from a very hectic week in Mexico on April 20th and I was mentally and physically exhausted.  She was relentless.  I could not provide the deed to our time share, because I had no idea where it was and was too exhausted to look for it.  Also, my husband was not there.  The clincher.  She said that HP Consultants can provide financing, but it makes more sense to use a credit card, because it has to be approved. And , I could not get enough of hearing about how I'll be on my way to financial success through my new travel business, which turns out to be a members only destination club.  I asked who has taken this route.  She claimed, "Many of our members have used this service for profit and she'll  provide me with contacts to let me know how they've succeeded.  She was also willing to help me create a flyer to distribute with travel prices.  I would in the meantime compare my travel site to theirs and offer the best prices.  She insisted that they have the lowest prices and have a 110% money back guarantee.  Once I received my user ID and password, I spent countless hours researching.  They do NOT have the lowest prices.  "The company also provides consulting."  I have not had a single consultation.  Jean absolutely convinced me that by joining this club, it will open doors that I never realized were possible. Trust her.  She also convinced me that she would write up the preliminary paperwork, but wouldn't proceed without talking with my husband and at that time pick up the time share deed if he agreed to this offer.  I stated that I cannot have this charge go on my credit card.  Again, she claimed that the credit card charge takes 30 days to process and I'm not responsible to pay for the charges for 45 days, giving me time to refinance and we could also review their payment plan if needed.  I was shocked when the charge appeared on my credit card on April 26, four days later and I have no access to their site.  Each day I looked for their e-mail that gave me a user ID and password.  I phoned Jean and she did not return my call. Ten days passed and I became very edgy, losing sleep and missing my flyer deadline.  I contacted the credit card company to dispute the charge.  On May 7, 2013 I left another message for Jean to let her know that I'm unhappy with these developments and I'm sending her a letter stating that we cannot proceed with this business proposition.  On May 8, I received an activation e-mail from Resort Time Unlimited. On May 9, 2013 Gisele Peiro, CFO, contacted my credit card company in response to the charge back.  She said that our client (me) has been activated for access to her online club membership and all other services agreed upon.    I looked at the site and they had a disclaimer on how to cancel membership.  I copied, but it was encrypted and would not paste.  I called HP Consultants wanting to speak with the owner. The owner, Larry Hansen returned my call four days later and after an hour of conversation he said that he would call me back in a couple of days, but never did.  He made it very clear to me that he has a staff of full time legal council and even though Jean completely misrepresented herself, it's too late.  He has my signature and that's what the judge looks at.  He also threatened to sue me for our time share, I said go ahead and try.  At the end of the conversation he said that the best he could do for now was for us to keep our timeshare and he'll call me back on Tuesday after he's had time to speak with Jean.  As I mentioned, he never called back.

Problem #2.  I was in absolute shock when I opened the RTU web site page.  The only person I can book travel for on line is for me, the primary member.  I could have a secondary member upon their approval.  A guest can be added for a one time booking for $49. Does this mean that if I want to book travel for someone, they are charged $49? There is a way for me to book clients on this site at no extra cost.  I call their travel agency during business hours and book for them.  But,  why should I go through this extra step when my clients and I have direct access to my site without a third party being involved.  Also, this site has time share written all over it, which Jean and Larry repeatedly said that they weren't a part of.  They buy timeshares, not sell them.  True.  They trade them.  Larry slipped in the conversation at one point to talk about his affiliation with RCI, who are no strangers to law suits.  We have personally received settlements from them.  I said that I didn't want any part of another time share membership or have anything to do with a company that represents RCI.  This has been an extremely time consuming and exhausting adventure.  The lost sleep alone just last night and spending four hours on the computer to contact you with this information.  The lies, the misrepresentation.  It needs to go away.  I am unable to earn a living as a member of ResortTimeUnlimited.com period.  I have no use for this club.   It is in fact costing me money, seeing no profit unless I open a merchant account and charge my clients an additional service fee, which I find unethical in my practice to appease RTU and have them earn all of the profits.  I repeatedly asked them for training or lead me in the right direction to make this work as a business venture and no one has returned my calls.  I have tried everything to make this work.  I've looked into seeking investors, organizing group travel, but they don't go to the places I take groups, compare their rates to other sites.  They want up front payment to rent a car with a $19 cancellation policy after 24 hours of booking.  My travel site doesn't require that.  They offer 109 points for making a 3 day car booking, but it takes 43,000 points to actually use points instead of dollars to book the same car rental.  It would take years just to earn points for one decent cruise.  It's rediciulous.  They completely misrepresented their company to me.  They should be ashamed of themselves, but clearly they are not.  They're way too clever for me.


----------



## cwsykes

*HP Consultants / Resort Time Unlimited*

BEWARE! Stay as far away from them as possible.  If they call wanting to buy your time share HANG UP.  If they knock on your door, DON"T LET THEM IN!!


----------



## ronparise

I currently in the middle of a transaction with HP consultants, (Im buying one of their ebay listings)

so far, I have absolutely nothing but good things to say about doing business with them ( at least from the buyers side)

I have no idea what they would be like if I was a seller


----------



## presley

ronparise said:


> I currently in the middle of a transaction with HP consultants, (Im buying one of their ebay listings)
> 
> so far, I have absolutely nothing but good things to say about doing business with them ( at least from the buyers side)
> 
> I have no idea what they would be like if I was a seller



I just completed a purchase through them via Ebay.  Larry, who I believe is the owner of HP consultants, kept me up to date over the phone and by email.  If I had a question, he contacted me both ways.  I found him to be extremely efficient and I would be very comfortable buying from him again.


----------



## RX8

ronparise said:


> I currently in the middle of a transaction with HP consultants, (Im buying one of their ebay listings)
> 
> so far, I have absolutely nothing but good things to say about doing business with them ( at least from the buyers side)
> 
> I have no idea what they would be like if I was a seller



Not sure you can really compare both sides of their business.

On one side you have what appears to be high pressure, questionable sales tactics so much so that ARDA had to put an alert at their website.  They might be so motivated in selling their "vacation club" that they don't care who they run over in the process.  

On the other side you have them trying to sell the timeshares they took in on trade for the vacation club.  They are highly motivated to be rid of it and the maintenance fees.  You would *expect* them to be prompt and answer questions only because they benefit in the end.


----------



## timeos2

cwsykes said:


> Problem # 1.  Jean Hamilton, who represents HP Consultants visited my home on April 22, 2013 to discuss purchasing our time share.  They offer 109 points for making a 3 day car booking, but it takes 43,000 points to actually use points instead of dollars to book the same car rental.  It would take years just to earn points for one decent cruise.  It's rediciulous.  They completely misrepresented their company to me.  They should be ashamed of themselves, but clearly they are not.  They're way too clever for me.





RX8 said:


> Not sure you can really compare both sides of their business.
> 
> On one side you have what appears to be high pressure, questionable sales tactics so much so that ARDA had to put an alert at their website.  They might be so motivated in selling their "vacation club" that they don't care who they run over in the process.
> 
> On the other side you have them trying to sell the timeshares they took in on trade for the vacation club.  They are highly motivated to be rid of it and the maintenance fees.  You would *expect* them to be prompt and answer questions only because they benefit in the end.



The first quote from the timeshare sellers point of view is the very definition of high pressure. This poor seller fell into a trap (and unfortunately her husband didn't save her but walked out!) and signed on to a "program" that clearly wasn't a good fit for her plans and that they could not afford. Talk about misrepresentation. 

The second is correct. Given their need to move what they buy into their approach to buyers appears to be completely different. They know they have to perform and they do.  Overall I'd have to say this is a company to avoid unless you are prepared to have problems.


----------



## cwsykes

*HP Consultants / Resort Time Unlimited*

Stay as far away from them as possible.  If they call you, hang up.  If they knock on your door, run the other way!


----------



## cwsykes

*Desperate Response from HP Consultants*

Does this sound familiar to anyone? I reported HP Consultants and Resort Time Share Unlimited to the Better Business Bureau for their unethical business practices as a direct result to their fabricated responses and replies.  This is the latest.

First, I have not made any demands, called them with any threats, and have been wanting out of this contract from the get go.  Where do they come up with these false accusations?  They are very desperate and are not to be trusted.  They will say anything to make a sale and lie in writing, how damaging is that?

It is very apparent by this clients response that she intends to try and ruin our companies business reputation if we do not cave in to her demands for a refund. In fact even after the client had made a verbal agreement with us to keep and use the club ownership she suddenly changed her mind called into our office and threatened us (quote) "If you do not give me an immediate refund I will do everything possible to discredit your company. I never lose and will do and say whatever it takes to make sure I win". In our opinion this is just a form of extortion and we have no intention of being forced into a corner when we have done absolutely nothing wrong. We will honor every word of our contract and we will require from the client that she do the same.


----------



## jebright

*HP Consultants*

I read the previous forums and was about to PayPal a transaction w/ HP Consultants/ Resort Time Unlimited but now I'm not so sure. I'll have to research it some more. Thx for the heads up Tug users.


----------



## benyu2010

TUGGERs warnings shall be always taken seriously. So, I set up an appointment to meet Larry, owner of HP consultants today before I sign up  another deal. I toured the office and had an hour long conversation with Larry...It was my impression they have several lines of business and liquidation of trade-in is only small part of it. My buyer's experience is similar to several quotes.



> I just completed a purchase through them via Ebay. Larry, who I believe is the owner of HP consultants, kept me up to date over the phone and by email. If I had a question, he contacted me both ways. I found him to be extremely efficient and I would be very comfortable buying from him again.





> On the other side you have them trying to sell the timeshares they took in on trade for the vacation club. They are highly motivated to be rid of it and the maintenance fees. You would expect them to be prompt and answer questions only because they benefit in the end.





> I currently in the middle of a transaction with HP consultants, (Im buying one of their ebay listings)
> 
> so far, I have absolutely nothing but good things to say about doing business with them ( at least from the buyers side)



I just PayPal a few thousands $$$ to HP consultants. Hopefully, this deal goes as smooth as several completed deals:whoopie:

That being said, I have not been offered its vacation club product, trade-in or meet Jean, so can not comment on the other side of story. Not my cup of tea anyway

YMMV...


----------

